# Cpf 1394



## kadaif (Aug 14, 2008)

HI I am trying to access an online case and I keep getting this CPF 1394. 
What does it mean? Access denied?

TIA


----------



## N Raj (Apr 14, 2009)

I have seen this many a time. Your issue is QLMTSECOFR 

It restrict users with authority to change security and control objects to certain workstations. This prevents these users from signing on to workstations in remote locations without your knowledge

More detail can be seen here


----------



## kadaif (Aug 14, 2008)

Dear Sir, 

This is a public website and the ID is "public" and so is the password"public". It is supposed to allow anybody to check on the court cases. It's free online information. Now it is not allowing me any more. I even called afriend of mine in another state and he couldn't access the case either. Any ideas?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Contact the site administrator and ask them to fix their site.


----------

